# Aggressive rat needs home!! Located in NY (near Albany)



## Sblass (Nov 30, 2016)

I rescued a rat a bit ago and he was fine when I brought him home but ever since I put him in the cage he has become aggressive. He will attack anything that touches his cage, even his water bottle. I've never had an aggressive rat before and I've tried everything to bond with him. But I really can't handle him. He honestly scares me. Just hoping maybe someone has more time to help him and love him!! I'm willing to travel a bit to get him to the right home but I'm desperate to get him somewhere he can be taken care of.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Aggressive rat needs home!! NY (near Albany)*

Hi Sblass, if you still need a home for the aggressive rat, please contact [email protected] She is excellent with all rats (Copake NY).

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

